# Arctic Foxes Diet



## valiant12 (Oct 6, 2016)

What do artic foxes eat ? What types of human food can they digest ? Can they eat salty food ? Can they eat sugar ? Can they eat lemons ? Spyces ? Chocolate ? Coffey ? Vegtables ?


----------



## Ireth (Oct 6, 2016)

Arctic foxes mainly eat meat, and sometimes will eat berries, bugs or seaweed. I have no idea if they can digest sugar or salt, but chocolate and coffee would probably be toxic to them, like it is for domestic dogs.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 7, 2016)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Arctic foxes generally eat any small animal they can find, including lemmings, voles, other rodents, hares, birds, eggs, fish, and carrion. They scavenge on carcasses left by larger predators such as wolves and polar bears, and in times of scarcity even eat their feces. In areas where they are present, lemmings are their most common prey, and a family of foxes can eat dozens of lemmings each day. In some locations in northern Canada, a high seasonal abundance of migrating birds that breed in the area may provide an important food source. On the coast of Iceland and other islands, their diet consists predominantly of birds. During April and May, the Arctic fox also preys on ringed seal pups when the young animals are confined to a snow den and are relatively helpless. They also consume berries and seaweed, so they may be considered omnivores. This fox is a significant bird-egg predator, consuming eggs of all except the largest tundra bird species. When food is overabundant, the Arctic fox buries (caches) the surplus as a reserve.


Wikipedia: Arctic Fox


----------

